

A Thanksgiving Request from Priceonomics - pmiller2
http://priceonomics.com/a-thanksgiving-request-from-priceonomics/

======
tomasien
"You have to have something to sell" \- so true. One of my side projects,
coffitivity.com, had millions of of users and was a Time Magazine top 50
website of 2013, but it wasn't until we made something to sell (our apps,
which for a while we sold) that it clicked in our heads what this could mean:
if we had things we could sell, even if they weren't the primary thing we were
doing, we could make EVERYTHING we do better, because we'd have more time to
spend on it.

We've moved to free to get our app downloads up in prep for an IAP model
(which, so far, is very much on track), but having something to actually sell
was a game changer for us. I know we're not writers, but niche website
publishers have the same "have content people like but am not making money"
problem, since ads blow and aren't particularly lucrative.

~~~
rpicard
Coffitivity is a great site. I really liked the idea of having those small
apps to generate revenue from the site when I saw you guys doing it.

------
leokun
I bought the book. He's an established writer who does his job of writing well
and he has an interesting story to tell.

------
davidw
He should raise the price of the Kindle book. 5 dollars is a bit on the cheap
side - he could easily do 7.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I think a more important thing to consider is the huge price difference
between the Kindle version and paperback. With the Kindle version so much
cheaper there is no way I'd even consider the paperback. I think he'd do
better overall if the Kindle version was $7-9 and the paperback was $12-15. (I
have no data to back this up whatsoever). He'd be making more from the kindle
version as you suggest but might also get more people who are willing to pay
an extra few $ for the physical copy.

~~~
shawnc
Looks like you said pretty much the same thing I did, while I was writing
mine. A good point about people might go for the Paperback with a smaller
price difference also.

------
iampims
Bought the book after having read the story on Priceonomics. As many have
pointed out, the current price for the paperback makes the kindle book a
steal, and he might be leaving some money on the table.

------
awad
Bought the book. His story on Priceonomics was very moving.

